# Adding fruit to make soap paste?



## divyadinesh07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi,
I want to make fruit liquid soaps. At what point do I add the fruit juice? Currently I'm adding it while blending the oil-lye mixture. Is there a better time to add?


----------



## Susie (Sep 19, 2015)

You can't add it at dilution without risking growing ickies.  Stick with adding it to the lye stage.


----------



## divyadinesh07 (Sep 19, 2015)

When do I add the colour? No matter what colour I add the soap still has that brownish look.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 19, 2015)

How much of what sort of colour are you adding?


----------



## divyadinesh07 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm adding powder form food coloring


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 19, 2015)

Is it being changed by the lye, in that case?


----------



## Susie (Sep 19, 2015)

Probably being morphed by the lye/high pH.  I would add colorants after dilution.  That way you can also trial and error which ones work well without losing a lot.  You just color small amounts of the liquid soap.  Remember that the soap is going to be amber colored, so any colors you add will be changed from what is in the bottle.  E.g. red + amber=orange, blue + amber = green.


----------

